# poison bottle  USA or English



## onabininger (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a  large 9" poison bottle in amber ..embossed "poison" on back....and front is embossed "Poison" and has vertical ribs in the mid section  ( well..I guess I am not sure about front or back)...The stopper is clear and kinda square ..and  at this time stuck in the bottle..seam on bottle appears to end at bottom of neck..base embossed 32..any idea  if this is English or USA..and value?


----------



## atticmint (Apr 21, 2006)

Definately English, the square stopper is a give away, as for price I am not sure.


----------



## Andyf (Apr 21, 2006)

Yep, I'd say English.

 I think the stopper is non-original though (may be why it is stuck!)

 32 on the base may be 32 Ounce, it is common to do this.

 Date - 1920-20 I'd say. Value: Well over here it would not be high, perhaps $10-15 USD equivalent.

 Andyf


----------



## onabininger (Apr 21, 2006)

thanks guys..that helps alot....and hopefully it is worth more in the USA..


----------



## Jim (Apr 21, 2006)

Kev and Andy are right on. This is a common English poison which could date from the 1920s up to possibly the 40s or 50s. I heard before that this style of bottle was used for bleach, but they could also have had other uses. They bring around the same price here in the U.S., sometimes a little less. They are still a cool-looking poison bottle. Jim


----------



## onabininger (Apr 21, 2006)

I knew that I would get a great and true answers  here...I had read your previous posts...and knew that you guys knew your stuff as far as the poisons go..thanks Wendy


----------

